

Pirating the Oscars 2012: Ten Years of Data - rabble
http://waxy.org/2012/01/mpaa_wins_the_oscar_screener_battle_but_loses_the_war/

======
rubidium
This is encouragement to me (and I hope more people) to develop hobbies of
data curating. Such information is just plain helpful and fun. I've never done
it yet, but Wolfram Alpha seems to take volunteers
(<http://volunteer.wolframalpha.com/>).

------
pyre
Isn't that basically this article[1] posted to a different site?

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3516233>

~~~
wmf
Yeah, it's a dupe. Flag it and move on. BTW the "different site" is the
author's.

~~~
rabble
It's not worth linking to the original and updated version of it by the author
instead of the wired post about his work?

~~~
wmf
As much as I prefer to link to the definitive version of everything, in this
case since we already discussed the Wired version my dislike of dupes takes
precedence. Don't take it too hard; I'm not representative of the general HN
membership. I didn't realize it was updated, though.

------
njharman
Fascinating data.

